# THE FASTES EGO SHOOTER



## therollingshit (1. Juli 2016)

*THE FASTES EGO SHOOTER*


Hallo Leute 
Mein Name ist The Rolling Shit 

ich hätte ein kleines Anliegen , und zwar habe ich mich neulich auf  der Platform Steam etwas herumgetrieben und habe da ein Programm entdeckt das
auf den Namen "GameGuru" hört. nach etwas herum bastel und testen habe ich mein Erstes Spiel erstellt . 
es nennt sich *THE FASTES EGO SHOOTER*

Es ist ein kleines Ego shooter Spielchen das ich hier kostenlos zum download anbieten möchte um von euch etwas feedback erhalten zu können.


Download 
File-Upload.net - thefastesegoshooter.rar


*Spoiler*




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6oMrVJwv7Gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr euch ein paar Minuten zeit nehmen würdet  





ps: Ich bin neu bei euch im Forum und weiß nicht ob mein Beitrag in diesen bereich reinpasst 
Fals nicht bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen und bitte des weiteren die admins diesen Beitrag in den richtigen Bereich zu verschieben


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## therollingshit (1. Juli 2016)

Das heißt jetzt ?


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2016)

Daß Ego Shooter, die "fastes*t*" als Eigenschaft haben, in etwa so ein Spieltempo haben müßten:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jE5b_cTZzBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Was mit dem von dir verwendeten Programm wohl nicht gehen wird. Und schnell ist das meines Erachtens nicht, nur kurz.


----------



## Alisis1990 (2. Juli 2016)

Also nach dem teaser Video habe ich echt total Lust bekommen deinen Shooter nicht zu spielen.

Sieht eher sowas als ob das Ding nicht so wirklich Sinn macht? Ich meine ich habe nichts gegen ein Spiel mit netten Arenen in denen Horden an Gegnern auf doch zustürmen. Aber ein eingezäunter Bereich der so groß ist wie mein Garten ist dann eher nicht das, was man sich unter einer netten Arena vorstellen würde.

Sorry ^.^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------

